# htaccess ist sehr komisch... HELP



## Flextone (8. Juni 2006)

Hi!

ich versuche mich gerade mit dem ModRewrite, jedoch passt es hier nicht. Ich linke normal mit ?section=seitename ... Dann habe ich die ht-Regel hochgeladen und der zeigt nur noch die includeten PHP-Dateien an und nicht mehr die index mit der includeten Datei.

Meine Regel ist:

RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /theodor/
RewriteRule ^([a-z]+)\/$ ?section=$1

und meine URL wäre:

http://www.domain.com/theodor/?section=contact

Nun bin ich mit meinem latein am End' und brauch Hilfe.


----------



## Gudy (9. Juni 2006)

wie sidn denn die einstellungen in der php.ini zum htaccess?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^theodor/([a-z]+)/$   ?section=$1   [L]
```


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

ne immer noch nicht, der zeigt immer noch nur die einzelene includete Datei an.

Ich habe überhaupt keine idee wieso der unter: ?section=audio die richtige Darstellung vornimmt und unter /audio/ nur die einzelne Datei...

Habt ihr noch ne Idee?


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

habe nochmal nachgeschaut mod_rewrite ist auch geloaded...

also sollte  es gehen.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Dann noch einmal zur Informationssammlung: Wie sieht der derzeitige URL aus und unter welchem URL soll diser zukünftig zugänglich sein?


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

zukünfftig kann ich nicht sagen. puschal http://www.domain.com 

derzeit: 

http://www.felixhomann.com/theodor/

die ?section=seite 

sollen http://www.felixhomann.com/seite/ anzeigen und auch so gelinkt werden... ich liebe validität .. you know


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Dann probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^([^/]+)/$   ?section=$1   [L]
```
Zusätzlich kannst du noch zu Analysezwecken das „R“-Flag setzen.


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

geht noch immer nicht. Hast du es ausprobiert? Weil es kommt immer nochdie einzelne datei


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Funktioniert das Modul überhaupt? Probier es mal mit etwas ganz Einfachem wie etwa Folgendem:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     .*   http://example.net/   [L,R]
```


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

was sollte das denn bewirken?


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

ja macht er. er redirected auf diese domain. sollte also gehen.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Wie sieht’s mit Folgendem aus?
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^([^/]+)/$   /?section=$1   [L]
```


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

ne dann geht er auf das totale root verzeichnis.


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Wie sieht denn die Verzeichnisstruktur aus und wo befinden sich diese „mod_rewrite“-Notation?


----------



## Flextone (10. Juni 2006)

was ist eine „mod_rewrite“-Notation?

ich habe index.php + include-Dateien in einem Verzeichnis. In diesem Verzeichnis habe ich auch die htaccess Datei.

Nicht im root meiner domain.


----------

